# ODI lock on grip



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey everyone Im looking into getting a set of ODI lock on rogue grips. How are these grips? Also if you have them what size ( 90, 120, 130 mm) did you order for stock brute handlebars? Thanks.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I have them on my brute and are definitely better then the stock grips. You really get to grip the brute more, but if your not careful the brute will still yank your hands off the handlebars.  I ordered mine from Ebay for 435 I think. Not sure as to what size they are though:33:


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh ok thanks man!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

No problem. Btw, I meant $35.:34:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

120mm and they are only 24 bucks from Motosport.com. Best grips you can buy hands down.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

these grips or awesome


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I love mine I got lucky $14 at a local bike shop.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone post pics.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

i got 120mm though and didn't use the lock on the inside of the grip,only the outside...they have been on my quads from day one and both are 2005 with 1 having 3500 miles and over 400 hours,the other just about 3000 miles and over 300 hours


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

They're insane. I can't really ride a bike without them. I got 120mm


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are mine, there starting to show a bit of wear on them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. They look comfortable.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea it feels like gripping gel pods on mine. Dang, didn't even see Sanative beat me to it.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok guys ill be putting in my order today! So what size? 120 or 130?


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Im trying to order them from amazon but there is no option for colored clamps like on ODI's site. Anybody have any other places to order them with a clamp color option?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

billbros said:


> Im trying to order them from amazon but there is no option for colored clamps like on ODI's site. Anybody have any other places to order them with a clamp color option?


I got them from odi's site, engraved and green . 120mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Yea it feels like gripping gel pods on mine. Dang, didn't even see Sanative beat me to it.


Haha yeah. That was the day I got them. I'll try to get another picture today. I've had them for about 6 or 7 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Love mine, 120's, Feel Great


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

These have been on for 2 years and still in good shape









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Look cool, does anyone have a lot of use out of theirs, wondering if they turn your hands black like the stockers do. Seems to me you can not getthe stock grips clean. They always leave marks on your palms. They definately look better....


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok just ordered the rogues with red bar clamps! Cant wait to get them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Look cool, does anyone have a lot of use out of theirs, wondering if they turn your hands black like the stockers do. Seems to me you can not getthe stock grips clean. They always leave marks on your palms. They definately look better....


I always wear ride'n gloves but never turned them black. The old stockers would a little though. I hear grips will last longer if you wear gloves too. I know my brother doesn't most times and he had black hands lots...and goes through grips like crazy. He's too cheap to buy ODIs though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

billbros said:


> Ok just ordered the rogues with red bar clamps! Cant wait to get them.


They cost a little more but they last 5-times as long and never start turning on you. And they are a little bigger around which I realy like. Because I have a Moose dual-gasser, I have to mix one clamp rogue and one slip-on rogue. The pattern is different bit the feel and size is the same.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> Look cool, does anyone have a lot of use out of theirs, wondering if they turn your hands black like the stockers do. Seems to me you can not getthe stock grips clean. They always leave marks on your palms. They definately look better....


They don't. I've had mine for 7 months or so and they dont


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im ordering me some! they look clean and dont have to worry about them comming off the andle bars when wet.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

They grip great. If they get packed with mud, they still grip great, as long as you can wipe your hands off somewhere


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They are the best grips I have ever owned and not saying that cause they sponsor me either...lol. They truly are.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to see all the positive feedback on these grips. I feel they will be worth the money.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

as soon as i can i will get some of these ...been wanting some for a while now ...may even spend a little more and go thru the company and get them inscribed


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I love mine, I have the diamond pattern ones...showing some wear after a year.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

just ordered my a set wit some ingraving yall might like ill post a pic wenever i get em


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got mine from ebay seller hydrostream85 for $24.99 free shipping!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I got mine finally a few weeks ago, love em...but did anybody have to move the stuff on the handlebars in to make them fit? or did you just leave them hanging of the edge a bit


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

blue beast said:


> I got mine finally a few weeks ago, love em...but did anybody have to move the stuff on the handlebars in to make them fit? or did you just leave them hanging of the edge a bit


I got the 120mm and never had to move anything, what size did you get?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

todbnla said:


> I got the 120mm and never had to move anything, what size did you get?


Probably got the 130s. The Brute's take the 120s


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I ordered 120mm .... its alright now I just moved all the stuff in and adjusted accordingly you know what... come to think of it, the "x" was on the 130mm..they sent me the wrong ones..oh well they aint comin off now


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> I ordered 120mm .... its alright now I just moved all the stuff in and adjusted accordingly you know what... come to think of it, the "x" was on the 130mm..they sent me the wrong ones..oh well they aint comin off now


That's alright..my first set were 130s. They worked fine. I actualy liked the extra grip area.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I haave them and love em best grips i've ever had. I shaved off the inner natches for the lock ring and put them tight against the controls. I had the lock ring on first but like it this way better.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I had gass or oil of some chemical on my hands one day cause my grips same as pictures litter ally are melting


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

120mm Fits like a dream. Rode twice with them. Excellent quality.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

too bad they were not heated!

Need that up here in Canada


----------

